# Remember 'Boy George'



## Michael. (Aug 30, 2013)

.
Remember 'Boy George'?





.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=JmcA9LIIXWw

.​


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 30, 2013)

Heh - that's what I always THOUGHT the lyrics were ...

If Boy had shown up looking like _that_, in that time and place I think he would have been tarred and feathered and keelhauled under a riverboat. layful:


----------



## Old Hipster (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought he died and this was a tribute thread. nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 31, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> I thought he died and this was a tribute thread. nthego:



I will say this - he's got an impressive body.

... of work. layful: 

Over 200 songs in 33 albums are listed on Who's Dated Who. I thought he was just a dozen-song, flash-in-the-pan guy, so you've got to respect him for that.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 31, 2013)

I only remember that one song and I liked it.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2013)

I liked him and his music!  .... guess he fell victim to drugs like so many have.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 31, 2013)

And in his heavy phase before discovering FreerNutrition.com, which he credited for turning his health around ...


----------



## Katybug (Sep 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> And in his heavy phase before discovering FreerNutrition.com, which he credited for turning his health around ...
> 
> View attachment 2356




Whew!  He looks like maybe the g'father of the guy I remember well.  Glad he's headed in a different direction.


----------



## Anne (Sep 2, 2013)

THAT is Boy George??!!  Wow.


----------

